# Helix DSP Pro vs Helix DSP



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

What are the differences between the two?

I only need 8 channels so part of me thinks the regular would be fine BUT once I learn more about tuning the Pro may have something that I will want. What do you see as the main advantages of the Pro? Thanks


EDIT - 

I went to the website prior to posting this question. The thing is I've never owned a DSP and I don't know what features may or may not be really useful in a real world application. I'm sure some of it may depend on WHO is using it. As with many other types of products some specs are touted that really don't mean anything. It's just marketing. My thinking on it is someone that has used both units or knows what a lot of those specs mean would likely be able to do a much better job comparing the two then I would. Like "yeah feature X on the Pro made my life so much easier than feature Y on the regular version" OR "feature X is a little better than feature Y but you can't tell much of a difference when listening to music." If the latter is the case more often than not then I'd just get the regular version and save the $$$ For a couple other items I want for my stereo.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

bump


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

DSP Resolution 56 Bit


DSP PRO Resolution 64 Bit 

Processor Products HELIX, Audiotec Fischer GmbH | Innovative Car Audio


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Can someone please also clarify if the tuning SOFTWARE is the same between the DSP pro and other Helix dsp products??


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Helix DSP Pro Specs:*
Digital signal processor
DSP adjustments and settings made via computer (Windows only) or optional remote control
download DSP PC-Tool Software 3.0 from Audiotec Fischer
Asahi Kasei A/D converters, Analog Devices D/A converters
8 assignable inputs
Inputs: 8 RCA preamp, 8 speaker-level, 1 optical SPDIF, 1 coax SPDIF
10 preamp outputs (6 volts RMS)
Channel settings can be separate or linked together

Adjustment Details

time alignment in 3.5 mm increments
30-band paragraphic EQ with 0.25 dB steps and fine tuning
adjustable high- and low-pass filters (20-20,480 Hz)
selectable filter slopes (6, 12, 18, 24, 30 dB/octave)
selectable filter characteristics
Butterworth: sharp transition, suitable for most applications
Bessel: gradual transition, suitable for smooth speakers, but not subs
Linkwitz: recommended for high-end speakers only, not subs
Chebyshev: very sharp transition, useful as high-pass for tweeters or low-pass for subs
Self-Define: selectable Q-Factor, 12 dB/octave slope only
adjustable Q-Factor in Self-Define mode (0.2-2.0) increases signal at crossover point
phase adjustment:
switchable 0/180 degrees on front and rear channels
adjustable 0 to 360 degrees on sub channels in 22.5-degree increments
AutoSet real-time analyzer simplifies equalization

Other Features:

input and power connections from select factory radios simplified with an EPC5 Easy Plug Cable and a Helix vehicle-specific harness (sold separately)
includes 57" USB cable
ground lift switch
optional URC-2A remote control available
Helix Extension Card (HEC) Slots for feature upgrades available in the future from Audiotec Fischer
dimensions: 7"W x 1-5/8"H x 5-15/16"D
warranty: 2 years

*Helix DSP Specs*
Digital signal processor
DSP adjustments and settings made via computer (Windows only), microSD memory card, or optional remote control
download DSP PC-Tool Software from helixhifi.com
Burr-Brown AD/DA converters
6 assignable inputs
inputs: 6 RCA preamp, 4 speaker-level, 1 optical SPDIF
8 preamp outputs (4 volts RMS)
channel settings can be separate or linked together

Adjustment details

time alignment in 7 mm increments
30-band graphic EQ with fine tuning
1-band parametric EQ
adjustable high- and low-pass filters (20-20,480 Hz)
selectable filter slopes (6, 12, 18, 24, 30 dB/octave)
selectable filter characteristics
Butterworth: sharp transition, suitable for most applications
Bessel: gradual transition, suitable for smooth speakers, but not subs
Linkwitz: recommended for high-end speakers only, not subs
Chebyshev: very sharp transition, useful as high-pass for tweeters or low-pass for subs
Self-Define: selectable Q-Factor, 12 dB/octave slope only
adjustable Q-Factor in Self-Define mode (0.2-2.0) increases signal at crossover point
phase adjustment: switchable 0/180 degrees on front and rear channels, adjustable 0 to 360 degrees on sub channels in 22.5-degree increments

Other Features

includes 57" USB cable
ground lift switch
optional URC-2A remote control available
optional microSD memory card for saving and applying settings (sold separately)
plug and play input from select factory radios with EPC5 Easy Plug Cable and a Helix vehicle-specific harness (sold separately)
dimensions: 7"W x 1-5/8"H x 4-3/4"D
warranty: 2 years


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

seafish said:


> Can someone please also clarify if the tuning SOFTWARE is the same between the DSP pro and other Helix dsp products??


 Af has 2 version of software, follow the link BlackHHR posted and see what version works for what you considering. 
functionally is essentially the same.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> DSP Resolution 56 Bit
> 
> 
> DSP PRO Resolution 64 Bit
> ...


I went to the website prior to posting this question. The thing is I've never owned a DSP and I don't know what features may or may not be really useful in a real world application. I'm sure some of it may depend on WHO is using it. As with many other types of products some specs are touted that really don't mean anything. It's just marketing. My thinking on it is someone that has used both units or knows what a lot of those specs mean would likely be able to do a much better job comparing the two then I would. Like "yeah feature X on the Pro made my life so much easier than feature Y on the regular version" OR "feature X is a little better than feature Y but you can't tell much of a difference when listening to music." If that latter is the case more often than not then I'd just get he regular version and save the $$$ For a couple other items I want for my stereo.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

to the top


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Download the software. You can play with both GUI's in Demo mode to get a few of the difference yourself.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

BlackHHR said:


> DSP Resolution 56 Bit
> 
> 
> DSP PRO Resolution 64 Bit
> ...


This is the main difference along with the sampling rates for the digital input

DSP PRO = 96khz/24 bit
DSP = 48khz/24 bit

If you are looking to do Hi res audio (FLAC,AIFF etc) this could be a factor


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have both units currently.. I have the DSP Pro I my truck, and the regular DSP in my commuter car. I use the same tuning application software for both. The only reason I went with the Pro in my truck is to utilize the 48/96 bit / sampling rate. I can't say which sounds better bc they are being used in two totally different installs.. It would be like comparing apples to oranges. 

Also if you are using source from a CD..maybe Flac... That's only 16/44.... Unless you buy from like hdtracks, which usually is 48/96 or higher. I find that 90% of my music is 16/44..and even MP3 320kps

My advice... Get what you can afford. If you are thinking of doing a 3 way plus rear speakers and sub... The pro might be better... If you are running and will always run a 2 way.. The regular is perfect... And you'd be hard pressed to hear a difference depending on what your music source is... Imo


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Download the software. You can play with both GUI's in Demo mode to get a few of the difference yourself.


Good idea. Do you feel that learning ROOMEQ was worth it? My installer is familiar with it and once I have a DSP I'm going to let him loose on my car. I watched your vid on YouTube and it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Timelessr1 said:


> I have both units currently.. I have the DSP Pro I my truck, and the regular DSP in my commuter car. I use the same tuning application software for both. The only reason I went with the Pro in my truck is to utilize the 48/96 bit / sampling rate. I can't say which sounds better bc they are being used in two totally different installs.. It would be like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Also if you are using source from a CD..maybe Flac... That's only 16/44.... Unless you buy from like hdtracks, which usually is 48/96 or higher. I find that 90% of my music is 16/44..and even MP3 320kps
> 
> My advice... Get what you can afford. If you are thinking of doing a 3 way plus rear speakers and sub... The pro might be better... If you are running and will always run a 2 way.. The regular is perfect... And you'd be hard pressed to hear a difference depending on what your music source is... Imo


This is the kind of comparison I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

For critical listening while parked, I'm sure the D/A converters may make a difference.

The pre-amp output voltage will make a difference for sure.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Pre amp voltage is def higher in the Pro... But that is what the gain adjustment on the amp is for. Also in my case I have the regular DSP going into a hd600/4. And the gains on the amp are almost all the way down.. So 4 volts is not a huge determining factor... For me at least .... Especially when some of the mini dsps only have .9 or 2 volts


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

